# squirrel dogs



## slug8

lets see thes squirrel dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sljones

*Future Ones*

Here are pics of some future ones. About to turn 5 weeks old. Out of Bo X Bama.


----------



## slug8

i really like the bottom pup buck is doing good we put him in a cage with a squirrel and he chased it until the squirrel had a heart attack


----------



## bunny chaser

nice pup's ya got there


----------



## Gunslinginfool

whats a feist pup like that cost?


----------



## sljones

*Feist Pups*

I will be listing these in the Swap & Sell sometime this morning.


----------



## aewhite

Just wanted to post a few pictures of my dogs.


----------



## crackerdave

aewhite said:


> Just wanted to post a few pictures of my dogs.



_Nice!_

Hope you can bring 'em to the youth hunt this winter near Jesup!


----------



## state159

Nice pics Andy and Stan. Here's my Barger male Rudy a few days ago.


----------



## Melvin4730

*Spoon*

This is an old picture of Spoon. She's now five months old.


----------



## Cavalry Scout

Ol Rudy is looking good Ronny!


----------



## sljones

slug8,
Hey Landon. Just saw your pic in the paper. Congrats on your 1st place finish in the NFL punt, pass, & kick competition. Good luck at the National level.  Keep up the good work. 

Stan


----------



## sljones

Ronnie,
Looks like Rudy is ready!! He's a fine looking dog. Holler when you want to go hunting & we'll get together.

Stan


----------



## funderburkjason

This is my main dog. He is a kemmer mtn cur. This pic is from a short hunt last year. Took him out today for the first time. Treed a few, but there are too many leaves still. Cant wait till frost.


----------



## Melvin4730

Barger Stock Feist


----------



## state159

sljones said:


> Ronnie,
> Looks like Rudy is ready!! He's a fine looking dog. Holler when you want to go hunting & we'll get together.
> 
> Stan




Stan, I've hunted Rudy so much by himself that he doesn't want to hunt with another dog. I have another dog that will hunt OK with another dog though. He's better when the leaves come off. We'll get together.


----------



## state159

Melvin4730 said:


> Barger Stock Feist




Mack, Cool Whip sure looks good.


----------



## Brian Groce

*Beau & Merle*

My two in training.


----------



## Melvin4730

state159 said:


> Mack, Cool Whip sure looks good.




Thanks!

Hows that pup of yours doing?


----------



## moagie25

*Swamp Creek Jughead*

Heres ours .


----------



## Doug B.

I am posting this for my buddy jgragg. This is his fiest Trip.


----------



## theronhearn

them sure are some pretty dogs


----------



## soggy bottom Buck

*Lets go hunting Andy*



aewhite said:


> Just wanted to post a few pictures of my dogs.



good looking dog's    lets go tree um


----------



## soggy bottom Buck

*hi*

Andy ready to take the dogs out,


----------



## wclawrence

Here are some.
Top pic, Dazy (catahoula) on left, Bandit on right, Catfish (mtn cur)in background.
Bottom left, is Catfish and Dazy.
Bottom right is Rooster. Rooster and Bandit are off of Catfish and an English Coonhound.


----------



## soggy bottom Buck

still have 2 pups off of buck. both are males.


----------



## soggy bottom Buck

*hunting*

ready for it to cool off,


----------



## Melvin4730

Coolwhip and Queen


----------



## Nga.

2 out of Williams Bud


----------



## Melvin4730

*Spoon*

Updated Photo of Spoon


----------



## jamo76

*Petey*

My 11 month old Feist.  Petey


----------



## FERAL ONE

here is my dixie that we got from mr stan. she is a squirrel nightmare and our favorite critter !!!


----------



## DAVE INMAN

Treeluke's Jazzy.


----------



## Phillip Todd

*Barger Stock Feist*

This is my Barger Stock Feist from a hunt an the last day of the season last year,


----------



## T.P.

FERAL ONE said:


> here is my dixie that we got from mr stan. she is a squirrel nightmare and our favorite critter !!!



Geeez, that's perty!


----------



## Mohunter

FERAL ONE said:


> here is my dixie that we got from mr stan. she is a squirrel nightmare and our favorite critter !!!



what kind of dog is this? I like it.


----------



## J_Lloyd

Mohunter said:


> what kind of dog is this? I like it.



x2....i gotta have one like that, she's too cute


----------



## Robert Warnock

I can't post a picture right now, but the dogs in my avatar are two of my Barger Feists, Little Man and Star.  Star is the red female.  I no longer have her.  I'm still hunting Little Man and he is still doing a good job for us.


----------



## 5 string

Here is Dixie


----------



## 5 string

Here is a Buddy of mine's dog   Maxium Overdrive!


----------



## Melvin4730

*Barger Stock Feist and Williams Bud Bred Dogs*

Coolwhip and Jud

Christian is the young hunter. He did most of the shooting.

Nice dogs 5String!


----------



## FERAL ONE

Mohunter said:


> what kind of dog is this? I like it.



thank yall, she is a feist from mr stan ,sljones on here. she is of the same cross from the pups he posted earlier in the thread.  she has a killer nose and is too smart for her own good   i love my dixie !!!


----------



## cowgirl1

Rocky Balboa and Lil Red


----------



## Marshall R

Lucy and Ace.


----------



## GACOONDOG

Redneck belle and camo


----------



## tshort4113

Deep South Rebel - Original Mtn Cur


----------



## Melvin4730

*Updated Photograph of Spoon*

I should have called her flash. She's lightning fast!
She's treeing good now. She is 8 months old.


----------



## Nga.

Mack you going to hunt Spoon at the AFBA hunt Jan 15th?


----------



## Georgia Boy z71

Good looken dogs.


----------



## Coonhunter8

Anybody got a young finished feist need one to finish my pup out with?


----------



## Melvin4730

I might if I can get someone to hunt Coolwhip.


----------



## cbatchelor100

Sugar, Buck, and Allie.


----------



## Streetsweeper

Now thats a mess of squirrels!!!!!!


----------



## Melvin4730

Man...you've got some squirrels down in south Georgia. Nice tailgate!


----------



## Nga.

Nice tailgate shot.... Good looking pack of Feist you got also.


----------



## oakbend

My dog will be lucky if we see that many squirrels the rest of this season.


----------



## Melvin4730

cbatchelor100 said:


> Sugar, Buck, and Allie.



That one in the middle looks short legged Jack Russell.


----------



## jgragg

this is my pup Katie


----------



## justhuntinSC

Here's a couple. BJ


----------



## rage

pup in training.hope he turns out..


----------



## thomas williams

*Just a few, I got plenty more*


----------



## rage

nice looking dog..what bred is he?


----------



## gabulldawg

*Cool Mountain Jenny*

In training! The both of us!!!! And also my 10yr old son. Turned one out and she gave it a fit. Ran it for about 60 yards and treed for a few minutes. Need training tips from here!


----------



## Sugar Plum

Ladner Black Mouth Cur






Moutain Feist


----------



## gabulldawg

Good looking dogs! Trying to train mine to do the same.


----------



## thomas williams

Made several trees this afternoon. Seen 9 and got 7. 













View My Video


----------



## shanesbandit

*Cash*

here is Cash ...19 month old really makeing a dog


----------



## Brian Groce

*Beau*

Took my son and his friend for a quick hunt Sunday.  Beau is coming along nicely. He treed these two for us.


----------



## Doug B.

Thomas Williams, I really like the looks of that cur. I have got one that looks a lot like him except mine is a little lighter brindle. Mine don't sound anything like yours though. 

Course, I like the looks of all of the pictures one here.

Cortgirl, what is the left handed rifle in the back of the truck with the fiest?


----------



## Melvin4730

jgragg said:


> this is my pup Katie



Is that a little Baldwin bred dog?


----------



## Al Medcalf

Doug B. said:


> Thomas Williams, I really like the looks of that cur. I have got one that looks a lot like him except mine is a little lighter brindle. Mine don't sound anything like yours though.
> 
> Course, I like the looks of all of the pictures one here.
> 
> Cortgirl, what is the left handed rifle in the back of the truck with the fiest?



First picture shows a littermate female to the dog that Thomas posted pictures of.  I only coonhunt her.

Second picture is Dakota after a short one hour hunt yesterday


----------



## thomas williams

*Sunday afternoon round*

Got three knocked out to Big Sam today.


----------



## Sugar Plum

Doug B. said:


> Cortgirl, what is the left handed rifle in the back of the truck with the fiest?



Doug, that belongs to my husband. It's a Browning T-bolt.


----------



## Doug B.

Sweet looking little gun!


----------



## Wire Nut

*Dixie*

Mtn Feist pup


----------



## ejs1980

Here's Lily a mt cur with her five she treed this morning. I let alot get away. Jeremy that Mt feist looks alot like a dog near here named cowboy.


----------

